# Rush Limbaugh's cigar philosophy



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

From www.humanevents.com:

The "Rush Limbaugh Cigar Philosophy" is find one you love and smoke it. And I happen to agree with Churchill. I like kick-a** cigars. I like the strongest cigar I can find and I start the day with it. I'm not one of these people that start mild and builds up to the grand finale kick a** cigar after dinner - I want one when my palette is clean and fresh and untouched by anything else in the morning, that's when I smoke my favorite cigar. It's a "La Flor Dominicana Double Ligero Chisel." It is made in the Dominican Republic, obviously, and it is just a delicious cigar. I think cigars used to be savored. If you're going to play golf or something that's when you can get something just to have in your mouth just to puff around. If you're really going to savor it, if you're really going to have an experience of it, its something that needs to be approached with devotion and certainly you have to be true to yourself in what you like. Now, this doesn't mean you have to always smoke your same favorite cigar all the time because you need to experiment and find out other things. Sometimes you don't want something that is double corona-sized and lengthy; you just don't have that kind of time. But, it'd be tough to sum up as briefly as Churchill did other than to say "find one you like a smoke it - and preferably, among a bunch of people who don't like it."


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

I agree with his politics and his cigar philosophy.


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

megaditto!


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Ditto's all around!
Scott


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> I agree with his politics and his cigar philosophy.


:tpd:


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

Dittos all around.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Megadittos, Rush!


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with his cigar philosophy.


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like some of his politics but at times he says some ridiculous things.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

I thought politics were not on the menu here, but maybe I can go this far;
Whatever Rush has to say about cigars might be on the money, but even a broken clock is right twice a day.


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate Rush Limbaugh. :chk


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

MCM said:


> I hate Rush Limbaugh. :chk


 Nice Avatar....


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

MCM said:


> I hate Rush Limbaugh. :chk


He's not worth the benefit of emotional content:ss

I don't hate him, because he's unworthy of getting my blood pressure up. 
Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

EIB Network


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Pampero said:


> He's not worth the benefit of emotional content:ss
> 
> I don't hate him, because he's unworthy of getting my blood pressure up.
> Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


Makes me want to pop an oxy just thinking about it


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Pampero said:


> He's not worth the benefit of emotional content:ss
> 
> I don't hate him, because he's unworthy of getting my blood pressure up.
> Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


 I love how the guy who says politics is not on the menu makes his next post political. Typical of the left


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> I love how the guy who says politics is not on the menu makes his next post political. Typical of the left


I was just about to say the same thing...


----------



## smokepiper (Jan 16, 2006)

Warren said:


> I was just about to say the same thing...


Easy...

D


----------



## BagfullofPings (Jan 10, 2007)

I promote individual thought. 

The sheep on both side of the fence are very dangerous!!


----------



## jbonnefsc (Apr 10, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I promote individual thought.
> 
> The sheep on both side of the fence are very dangerous!!


Agreed :tu

That said, though, I'd follow Rush to the end of the earth...


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

BagfullofPings said:


> I promote individual thought.
> 
> The sheep on both side of the fence are very dangerous!!


I promote what this country was founded upon. Some of which are individual rights, GOD, limited/SMALL government, limited taxes, right to own a gun, personal freedom, personal responsibility, and character. I am not politically correct... I am correct.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

jbonnefsc said:


> Agreed :tu
> 
> That said, though, I'd follow Rush to the end of the earth...


Bring percocet


----------



## Yitlin (Jul 1, 2008)

I agree with Jeff Christie about cigars at least, so I suppose we do have something in common.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> I promote what this country was founded upon. Some of which are individual rights, GOD, limited/SMALL government, right to own a gun, personal freedom, personal responsibility, and character. I am not politically correct... I am correct.


MEGA DITTOS!!! AMERICA'S anchorman!


----------



## MCM (Jul 11, 2008)

Pampero said:


> He's not worth the benefit of emotional content:ss
> 
> I don't hate him, because he's unworthy of getting my blood pressure up.
> Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I actually tried a LFD double ligero because I saw that picture of Rush smoking one. Not that I was trying to be like Rush but because I figure he knows a lot about cigars and can afford to smoke whatever he wants. If he likes the LFD I'll give it a shot. 

Now I see why he likes them so much.


----------



## drhalle (Jul 24, 2007)

Who is Lush Rimbaugh? :chk


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

drhalle said:


> Who is Lush Rimbaugh? :chk


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

He's the MAN!


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> I agree with his politics and his cigar philosophy.


I agree he's a dickhead. :r
But I do enjoy listening to him from time to time. It's kind of like reading a comic book. :tu


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

shilala said:


> I agree he's a dickhead. :r
> But I do enjoy listening to him from time to time. It's kind of like reading a comic book. :tu


Or watching a train wreck


----------



## zackly (Jun 27, 2008)

We agree on at least one thing....
Opus X rules!


----------



## Ricmcam (Feb 14, 2006)

I love Rush as an entertainer, at least he is comfortable with what he stands for and is not afraid to let everyone know. More up front than the hide and snipe networks. I also love the LFD ligerra, but I did not realize he smokes them. Nothing beats a strong smoke for me!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

vicvitola said:


> Or watching a train wreck


Why do you have a quote from Reagan as your signature if you do not like conservatives?


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Pampero said:


> Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


 Limbaugh and O'Reilly aren't that bad. It's Coulter and Hannity, God I hate Hannity.


----------



## vicvitola (Mar 18, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Why do you have a quote from Reagan as your signature if you do not like conservatives?


Cause it's a great quote!!! :ss


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Limbaugh and O'Reilly aren't that bad. It's Coulter and Hannity, God I hate Hannity.


The only one I have a problem with is Michael Savage. At least Rush is nice to people who don't agree with him.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> I love how the guy who says politics is not on the menu makes his next post political. Typical of the left


My bad. I was talking about the rules here on the forum; as a poor noob I assumed any talk of politics was verbotten. But since the gates are open, enjoy the next eight years of Democratic hegemony!

Rush is a doofus, I just don't have the time to feel much for him.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

vicvitola said:


> Cause it's a great quote!!! :ss


I guess irony isn't for everyone:tu


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

Pampero said:


> My bad. I was talking about the rules here on the forum; as a poor noob I assumed any talk of politics was verbotten. But since the gates are open, enjoy the next eight years of Democratic hegemony!
> 
> Rush is a doofus, I just don't have the time to feel much for him.


Yes, i cannot wait until we have eight years of democratic reign. Just think...higher taxes, more government spending (except of course for our troops because the dems vote down all troop spending bills), less individual freedom. Sounds like a socialist society.

I just had a thought since the gubment likes to distribute my wealth to people who do not want to help themselves...I work hard for my money and the company that i work for requires me to take a drug test if i fail the test i have no job. Don't you think that the people that recieve money from the gubment should also take a drug test.

I know i am ranting but i am tired of the gubment helping those who do not help themselves. these people need to take responsibility for their actions/lack of action.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Well.... so much for cigar philosophy!


----------



## generic (Jun 4, 2008)

hotreds said:


> But, it'd be tough to sum up as briefly as Churchill did other than to say "find one you like a smoke it - and preferably, among a bunch of people who don't like it."


And that sums up his life philosophy, start fights with people who'd really just rather be left alone and derives pleasure from their unhappiness. Regardless of his politics or his cigar preference, he's a rude and vicious person that I would rather distance myself from.

Luckily he's on the TV and radio, both of which can be turned off pretty easily!


----------



## AllOGistics (Jun 17, 2008)

generic said:


> And that sums up his life philosophy, start fights with people who'd really just rather be left alone and derives pleasure from their unhappiness. Regardless of his politics or his cigar preference, he's a rude and vicious person that I would rather distance myself from.
> 
> Luckily he's on the TV and radio, both of which can be turned off pretty easily!


Well said.


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> Yes, i cannot wait until we have eight years of democratic reign. Just think...higher taxes, more government spending (except of course for our troops because the dems vote down all troop spending bills), less individual freedom. Sounds like a socialist society.
> 
> I just had a thought since the gubment likes to distribute my wealth to people who do not want to help themselves...I work hard for my money and the company that i work for requires me to take a drug test if i fail the test i have no job. Don't you think that the people that recieve money from the gubment should also take a drug test.
> 
> I know i am ranting but i am tired of the gubment helping those who do not help themselves. these people need to take responsibility for their actions/lack of action.


Well, OK. Carry on, and good luck. I don't come here to pick fights, so I'm signing out on this one.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

hotreds said:


> From www.humanevents.com:
> 
> .............find one you like a smoke it - and preferably, among a bunch of people who don't like it."


I especially like the last few words of the quote!! 

MegaDittos!!! :tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Well.... so much for cigar philosophy!


 :r:r:hn

Nice article anyway:tu
Rush is a true BOTL regardless of his politics.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> :tpd:


:tpd::tpd:


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

Freight Train said:


> I agree with his politics and his cigar philosophy.


:tpd::tpd:
thats what I meant


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> Yes, i cannot wait until we have eight years of democratic reign. Just think...higher taxes, more government spending (except of course for our troops because the dems vote down all troop spending bills), less individual freedom. Sounds like a socialist society.
> 
> I just had a thought since the gubment likes to distribute my wealth to people who do not want to help themselves...I work hard for my money and the company that i work for requires me to take a drug test if i fail the test i have no job. Don't you think that the people that recieve money from the gubment should also take a drug test.
> 
> I know i am ranting but i am tired of the gubment helping those who do not help themselves. these people need to take responsibility for their actions/lack of action.


Wow. 
I'll just observe that all the ardent anti-government folks seem to enjoy good infrastructure like highways, bridges and power projects like those funded by the TVA. I guess we all have our little inconsistencies.

As for the main subject of this thread, I'm not fond of LFDs. Rush I pretty much ignore.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

kas said:


> Wow.
> I'll just observe that all the ardent anti-government folks seem to enjoy good infrastructure like highways, bridges and power projects like those funded by the TVA. I guess we all have our little inconsistencies.
> 
> As for the main subject of this thread, I'm not fond of LFDs. Rush I pretty much ignore.


Nope, no inconstancy here. I never said that I did not enjoy highways, bridges, etc. That is a childish argument. What I do not enjoy is them taking 40-50% of my income. On top of the high tax rates they waste the majority of their/my money on useless projects. I would rather the gubment take about 20% of my money and spend it more efficiently.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> Nope, no inconstancy here. I never said that I did not enjoy highways, bridges, etc. That is a childish argument. What I do not enjoy is them taking 40-50% of my income. On top of the high tax rates they waste the majority of their/my money on useless projects. I would rather the gubment take about 20% of my money and spend it more efficiently.


I'll probably regret this, but... Fact is, tax rates are at their lowest since the 1950s I believe. And I don't know your income, but there aren't many people who pay anythihng like 50% of their income in taxes (federal, state, local combined). That said, I'm as miffed by government waste as the next guy.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

BTW, (off on a tangent) This demonstrates that most people have no idea of how much they pay in taxes. By the time you add up your Fed, State, Local, hidden, etc. you'll find that most who earn a decient salary pay upwards of 50% or more in taxes.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

CobraSkip said:


> BTW, (off on a tangent) This demonstrates that most people have no idea of how much they pay in taxes. By the time you add up your Fed, State, Local, hidden, etc. you'll find that most who earn a decient salary pay upwards of 50% or more in taxes.


 :tpd:


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

kas said:


> I'll probably regret this, but... Fact is, tax rates are at their lowest since the 1950s I believe. And I don't know your income, but there aren't many people who pay anythihng like 50% of their income in taxes (federal, state, local combined). That said, I'm as miffed by government waste as the next guy.


 They tax what you make, spend, own, and save. Sales tax is 10% where i live. The gubment takes 35% of my income. Every year i write a check for property taxes for about 2K. When it is all said and done i pay close to 50% of my gross income.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> They tax what you make, spend, own, and save. Sales tax is 10% where i live. The gubment takes 35% of my income. Every year i write a check for property taxes for about 2K. When it is all said and done i pay close to 50% of my gross income.


Your math is suspect. The 10% sales tax is not directly additive to the 35% federal income tax (which is the highest bracket, by the way). You cannot claim that the 35% federal tax and 10% sales tax add up to 45% because it's only assessed on what you actually spend. And there are probably exemptions for some things like food or clothing or utilities or whatever. Tax on savings is deferred - if charged at all, depending on the type of savings. 
All I'm saying is the federal marginal tax rates used to be much, much higher. These days, it's difficult for even the top earners (and you're obviously one of them) to claim they are overtaxed.


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

kas said:


> These days, it's difficult for even the top earners (and you're obviously one of them) to claim they are overtaxed.


I'm sorry, but WHAT?! Regardless of what tax rates used to be, taking 35% of someone's money is still too much. Somehow, government at all levels keeps forgetting *It's Not Their Money.*


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

rockyr said:


> I'm sorry, but WHAT?! Regardless of what tax rates used to be, taking 35% of someone's money is still too much. Somehow, government at all levels keeps forgetting *It's Not Their Money.*


We obviously have different political philosophies, but that's what makes America great.
Here is a fact: the 35% tax rate applies only to every dollar earned above $357,000. And that's taxable income after exemptions and deductions.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

rockyr said:


> I'm sorry, but WHAT?! Regardless of what tax rates used to be, taking 35% of someone's money is still too much. Somehow, government at all levels keeps forgetting *It's Not Their Money.*


 :tpd::tpd:That is the point i was trying to make. Preach on BOTL.:ss


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

Pampero said:


> He's not worth the benefit of emotional content:ss
> 
> I don't hate him, because he's unworthy of getting my blood pressure up.
> Limbaugh, Coulter and O'Reilly; what a trio!


Sounds like a great Herf!

-Mark.


----------



## kuzi16 (Apr 23, 2008)

i understand that taxes are requitred to build roads and what not. Im ok with that. what i am not ok with is when Dems put "vice taxes" on cigarettes, spirits, cigars, or anything else that they see as "bad for society at large" 
This is an attempt to control who we are and what we do. 
In general, i am for keeping takes as low as we can. It was money that i worked hard to earn and i want to keep it in my pocket where it belongs. over 50% of our tax money goes to social programs... social programs that are quickly going bankrupt. ALL SOCIAL PROGRAMS WILL FAIL ALWAYS. Every social program/society that has ever existed or ever will exist will fail. 
why? 
the indavidual will not endlessly work for the benafit of the masses. 


i probably pissed a bunch of you off. good. 


oh, LFDs are good.


----------



## Mark-60 (Jul 30, 2008)

kuzi16 said:


> i understand that taxes are requitred to build roads and what not. Im ok with that. what i am not ok with is when Dems put "vice taxes" on cigarettes, spirits, cigars, or anything else that they see as "bad for society at large"
> This is an attempt to control who we are and what we do.
> In general, i am for keeping takes as low as we can. It was money that i worked hard to earn and i want to keep it in my pocket where it belongs. over 50% of our tax money goes to social programs... social programs that are quickly going bankrupt. ALL SOCIAL PROGRAMS WILL FAIL ALWAYS. Every social program/society that has ever existed or ever will exist will fail.
> why?
> ...


:tpd:


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

kas said:


> We obviously have different political philosophies, but that's what makes America great.
> Here is a fact: the 35% tax rate applies only to every dollar earned above $357,000. And that's taxable income after exemptions and deductions.


What I don't understand about your point of view is why you think someone who earns more should have a higher tax rate than someone who makes less. The goal should be to encourage achievement, not punish it. They call the tax structure we have "progressive", I think it is regressive. When tax rates are high, people find more ways to hide income and that is part of the reason why(along with the creation of new jobs/taxpayers) every time we have a serious tax rate cut, tax revenues skyrocket. From what I have heard Rush say, he is a proponent of flat tax. I'm a fan of his, the flat tax, and the LFD dl chisel.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

kas said:


> We obviously have different political philosophies, but that's what makes America great.
> Here is a fact: the 35% tax rate applies only to every dollar earned above $357,000. And that's taxable income after exemptions and deductions.


 By the way i make under 40k a year. Almost 700 dollars a month goes toward government programs and taxes.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

tnip23 said:


> What I don't understand about your point of view is why you think someone who earns more should have a higher tax rate than someone who makes less. The goal should be to encourage achievement, not punish it. They call the tax structure we have "progressive", I think it is regressive. When tax rates are high, people find more ways to hide income and that is part of the reason why(along with the creation of new jobs/taxpayers) every time we have a serious tax rate cut, tax revenues skyrocket. From what I have heard Rush say, he is a proponent of flat tax. I'm a fan of his, the flat tax, and the LFD dl chisel.


 :tpd:I love conservative thinking.


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> By the way i make under 40k a year. Almost 700 dollars a month goes toward government programs and taxes.


Again, your math doesn't add up. That's more like 20% -- and I'm not sure what you mean by government programs AND taxes. When this discussion started, your complaint was that almost half of your income went to taxes. But whatever.

The reason the tax code includes progressively higher rates according to income is because 15% of someone's subsistence income is not the same as 15% of Bill Gates' income in terms of affordability. I'd love a flat tax if anyone could ever design one that is fair -- but it simply isn't fair on that basis.


----------



## Kalash (May 6, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> I promote what this country was founded upon. Some of which are individual rights, GOD, limited/SMALL government, limited taxes, right to own a gun, personal freedom, personal responsibility, and character. I am not politically correct... I am correct.


couldn't agree more


----------



## hdroadking-cl (Mar 17, 2006)

kas said:


> The reason the tax code includes progressively higher rates according to income is because 15% of someone's subsistence income is not the same as 15% of Bill Gates' income in terms of affordability. I'd love a flat tax if anyone could ever design one that is fair -- but it simply isn't fair on that basis.


my daddy always told me...life ain't fair. you gotta work your butt off to get ahead.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

kas said:


> Again, your math doesn't add up. That's more like 20% -- and I'm not sure what you mean by government programs AND taxes. When this discussion started, your complaint was that almost half of your income went to taxes. But whatever.
> 
> The reason the tax code includes progressively higher rates according to income is because 15% of someone's subsistence income is not the same as 15% of Bill Gates' income in terms of affordability. I'd love a flat tax if anyone could ever design one that is fair -- but it simply isn't fair on that basis.


Look bro. I know what I make and I know what the government takes out of my check. State, fed, and local taxes. Social security and Medicare both of which i will never see (both are broke programs). All of these deductions equal over 700 dollars a month. I guess we disagree on the basis that i think my money is my money and not the governments. This is America right?


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> Look bro. I know what I make and I know what the government takes out of my check. State, fed, and local taxes. Social security and Medicare both of which i will never see (both are broke programs). All of these deductions equal over 700 dollars a month. I guess we disagree on the basis that i think my money is my money and not the governments. This is America right?


Nah, I just don't get the math. Seems like a moving target.

But no harm, no foul. I've enjoyed the discussion, and your willingness to defend your position respectfully.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

So, how bout those Reds? I hear they're trading Griffey to the ChiSox.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

kas said:


> The reason the tax code includes progressively higher rates according to income is because 15% of someone's subsistence income is not the same as 15% of Bill Gates' income in terms of affordability. I'd love a flat tax if anyone could ever design one that is fair -- but it simply isn't fair on that basis.


Every flat tax proposal I have seen starts the taxation at a certain level of income, so someone on a true "subsistence" income would not be taxed. Fair is everyone over that subsistence line paying the same rate. We have far too few taxpayers footing the majority of the bill in this country and not that it should matter, but I am not in the top tax bracket. I just don't have a hatred or jealousy for/of those who are.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> So, how bout those Reds? I hear they're trading Griffey to the ChiSox.


:rGriffy is one of my Favorites. I wish he would have been healther over the course of his career.:tu


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> Every flat tax proposal I have seen starts the taxation at a certain level of income, so someone on a true "subsistence" income would not be taxed. Fair is everyone over that subsistence line paying the same rate. We have far too few taxpayers footing the majority of the bill in this country and not that it should matter, but I am not in the top tax bracket. I just don't have a hatred or jealousy for/of those who are.


Me either; I love everyone. And my dog seems to love me.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Freight Train said:


> :rGriffy is one of my Favorites. I wish he would have been healther over the course of his career.:tu


 Healthier and maybe he'd have made it to 700 by now. Hate that he's going to Chicago. Would have loved to see him in Seattle again.


----------



## tnip23 (Oct 31, 2006)

kas said:


> Me either; I love everyone. And my dog seems to love me.


If your dog doesn't love you, you have a problem. Was'nt referring to you, just a lot of people who engage in class envy.


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Perhaps this discussion would be better suited to Banter, if not PMs?


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

tnip23 said:


> If your dog doesn't love you, you have a problem. Was'nt referring to you, just a lot of people who engage in class envy.


Nah, we're totally good.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

mikeyj23 said:


> Perhaps this discussion would be better suited to Banter, if not PMs?


 Or just continue my threadjack attempts to talk about the Reds.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's too bad that Jr never reached the pinnacle while in Cinci- his home town, after all. Wish him well in Chi Town, the Rojos have a looooong way to go b4 they do anything positive, I'm afraid!


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

:tu:r


andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Or just continue my threadjack attempts to talk about the Reds.


----------



## CobraSkip (Sep 8, 2005)

Off the top of the head math:
AS I said, if you earn a decent salary, You're hit with AMT so you start at 27.5% - so lets call it 25%
Salary Fed 25%
State 8%
FICA 15% You could argue 7.5% but you're wrong
Medicare 2.5%
Real estate 8% For me
Sales&Misc 4% You probably pay on half your purchases
Remember the cost of all goods purchased, including food, includes taxes

To me, that seems like more than 50%!


----------



## Trout (Oct 4, 2006)

BagfullofPings said:


> I promote individual thought.
> 
> The sheep on both side of the fence are very dangerous!!


:tu


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

hotreds said:


> Yeah, it's too bad that Jr never reached the pinnacle while in Cinci- his home town, after all. Wish him well in Chi Town, the Rojos have a looooong way to go b4 they do anything positive, I'm afraid!


 Love to see Phillips have some sort of leadership for the team. W/ Griffey out of the pic, maybe Dunn will be shortly behind, putting Phillips as the team captain. Someone w/ some energy to boost this team's morale.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

shilala said:


> I agree he's a dickhead. :r
> But I do enjoy listening to him from time to time. It's kind of like reading a comic book. :tu


Don't be hatin' on comic books!


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

kas said:


> The reason the tax code includes progressively higher rates according to income is because 15% of someone's subsistence income is not the same as 15% of Bill Gates' income in terms of affordability. I'd love a flat tax if anyone could ever design one that is fair -- but it simply isn't fair on that basis.


And its beliefs like that, which make me sick to my stomach. Who are you, or anyone for that matter to decide what's "fair" in terms of affordability? Punishing the successful for being successful to support those who are not is more "fair"? Let's give everyone a trophy even the losers. Let's not keep score so no one's feelings get hurt. Hey let's just stop trying to better ourselves since winning has no benefit anymore.

Believe it or not, many successful people will support those less fortunate than themselves without being forced to. Look at the outpouring of support just on this small board for the troops and for fellow members in need. All without tax benefits or being told they have to. Do the wealthy pay a higher percentage in sales tax just because they are wealthy? No. Do the wealthy pay more for the same gallon of gas at the same gas station as a middle income wage earner? No. Do the wealthy pay 25% more for their electric? No. Then why should they pay more taxes in a "fair" flat tax?

Oh yea that's right, because they have more, so they can buy more than you, so lets take it to make it fair.

Chas

Edit to add: Just to keep it on topic, I like Rush's cigar advice.


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

I think people focus too much about unfair taxes.

The biggest problem is the wasteful way our government spends our money. Just how many foreign military bases do we need? What about bridges to nowhere, farm subsides, prison sentences for pot smoking, etc.

I just want to line up every politician, Republican and Democrat, in Washington and scream at them to "STOP SPENDING OUR MONEY"!!!! That's how I feel. 





.


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

I want a progressive tax rate.
The poorer you are the more you pay.
Folks recieving welfare would pay 100%
This would get lazy bastards off their asses and give them an
incentive to better themselves instead of expecting me to
subsidize their loser lifestyle.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

What happened to the Reds Discussion?


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

ChasDen said:


> Who are you, or anyone for that matter to decide what's "fair" in terms of affordability?
> 
> Believe it or not, many successful people will support those less fortunate than themselves without being forced to. Look at the outpouring of support just on this small board for the troops and for fellow members in need.


I agree with you Chas, and mos things Rush babbles about. Let's keep this fair. "who are you"... He is a tax paying citizen who is entitles to his opinion, although we think it to be a misfortunate one.

I support the troops because it is my, and our choice to. If I could pick and choose of from the thousands of gov't programs to which I would support, I would be richer, happier, and believe that I have a voice in my own gov't.



hoax said:


> The biggest problem is the wasteful way our government spends our money. Just how many foreign military bases do we need? What about bridges to nowhere, _*farm subsides, prison sentences*_ for pot smoking, etc.


I'm with ya til a point. You can't make blanket statements and think they apply to everyone. Do I think that 90% of laws are made to benefit society? Yes. Do I think 10% of society force gov't to make laws therefore wasting our taxes and time? 100% yes.

You can knock big farms, small farms, but not all farms. Same with prison sentences, for example.



dennis569 said:


> Folks recieving welfare would pay 100%
> This would get lazy bastards off their asses and give them an
> incentive to better themselves instead of expecting me to
> subsidize their loser lifestyle.


Agreed. But again, I believe that 90% of people are taking advantage of something created to benefit 10% of people. Whatever we do, there will be people a giant sucking sound from people sponging the system. Dealing with gov't health benefits, I see this every day. It's sad, really, to see how many people take advantage of the system on a day to day basis.

Sorry for the rant, but I've been reading this thread for a couple days now, and now that I have a few beers in me, I am getting this all out. :2


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Triolent said:


> Sorry for the rant, but I've been reading this thread for a couple days now, and now that I have a few beers in me, I am getting this all out. :2


 But you didn't say anything about Cincinnati or JR leaving? Whassup w/ that?!?

Even though Rush is a KC Royals fan. Who in their right mind is a KC Royals fan?!? j\k!


----------



## kas (Nov 22, 2006)

CobraSkip said:


> Off the top of the head math:
> AS I said, if you earn a decent salary, You're hit with AMT so you start at 27.5% - so lets call it 25%
> Salary Fed 25%
> State 8%
> ...


Ok, this is absolutely my last post on this. I was referring to a specific case-in-point in which the income was $40k/yr and taxes/other withholding was $700/month -- which is 21% and not the 35% he stated. As to your example: FICA withholding is capped at a certain income, plenty of states exempt food or clothing or other items from sales tax -- and the state and real estate taxes you cite are much higher than the average across all states. 
I don't whistle a happy tune when I write my check to the IRS, but I'm just trying to cut through some of the exaggeration to get to the facts.


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

I like Rush. I agree with some of what he says but not all.

We must strive for evenness and the golden middle ground, not letting extreme philosophies take over. There are many conflicting interests throughout the U.S. population, they must all be taken into account so that most of us are able to be reasonably comfortable in our existence. JMO.

Now a word about waist. Yes, waist, not waste. Rushes looks pretty large in the photo, and that is cause for worry. A waistline of that size does not promote longevity or well-being. Let's all take note... Larry.


----------



## Freight Train (Apr 3, 2008)

kas said:


> Ok, this is absolutely my last post on this. I was referring to a specific case-in-point in which the income was $40k/yr and taxes/other withholding was $700/month -- which is 21% and not the 35% he stated. As to your example: FICA withholding is capped at a certain income, plenty of states exempt food or clothing or other items from sales tax -- and the state and real estate taxes you cite are much higher than the average across all states.
> I don't whistle a happy tune when I write my check to the IRS, but I'm just trying to cut through some of the exaggeration to get to the facts.


 My last point with you, I said that i make less than 40k a year (closer to 35 than 40). And yes when i calculated the percentage it was 35%. In alabama there are taxes on clothes and food. And by the way i do not exaggerate.


----------



## Sturat (May 7, 2006)

Freight Train said:


> I agree with his politics and his cigar philosophy.


:tpd: :tpd: :tu


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I had promised myself to stay out of this thread but I was unable to do so. My only comment is to rember that John Galt Lives!


----------



## PUFFNMO (Mar 14, 2006)

taltos said:


> I had promised myself to stay out of this thread but I was unable to do so. My only comment is to rember that John Galt Lives!


Who is John Galt?????


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

taltos said:


> I had promised myself to stay out of this thread but I was unable to do so. My only comment is to rember that John Galt Lives!


But Ayn Rand is dead.


----------



## Mr. Ed (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks photoshopped IMO. Whoever it is, respect. :ss


----------



## Pampero (May 22, 2008)

PUFFNMO said:


> I like Rush. I agree with some of what he says but not all.
> 
> We must strive for evenness and the golden middle ground, not letting extreme philosophies take over. There are many conflicting interests throughout the U.S. population, they must all be taken into account so that most of us are able to be reasonably comfortable in our existence. JMO.
> 
> Now a word about waist.......... Larry.


I wanted to steer clear of this thread, but I have to ask. Are you suggesting Rush represents the middle ground? Apart from his girth, that is. That's a fair hunk of middle, as you point out. Not that I'm one to talk.....


----------

